#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Campanha - Usem as tags

## Duca

Tags são uma forma de meta-dados que permite procuras estruturadas em dados que não conseguem ser facilmente representados de outro jeito. Isto é, tags são "etiquetas", que, entre outras coisas, descrevem o conteúdo do tópico para os buscadores. É nelas que você vai inserir as palavras chaves (keywords) que facilitarão a vida do usuário na hora de encontrar um determinado assunto. 
Você deverá incluir o maior número possível de palavras que se refiram ao seu tópico ou resposta. Se não utilizar as mesmas palavras, tente utilizar sinônimos.
Você pode definir quantas tags quiser. Tags comuns incluem:
* Tópicos ou palavras chaves
* Ações requridas (por exemplo, "requer revisão")

Portanto, para que outros usuários do Under e os buscadores achem as respostas de suas dúvidas de uma forma mais eficiente utilizem as tags.
Neste *link* você irá obter mais informações de como utilizar as tags nos tópicos e respostas.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Valeu Ducaaaa ja coloquei na minha assinatura  :Smile:

----------


## Duca

Minha assinatura tá tão chapada, que o povo nem vai saber onde clicar, hehe.  :Rofl:

----------


## 1929

Vivendo e aprendendo!
Excelente!
Talvêz seja por isso mesmo que alguns assuntos ficam tão dificeis de encontrar em pesquisas.

----------


## Duca

> Vivendo e aprendendo!
> Excelente!
> Talvêz seja por isso mesmo que alguns assuntos ficam tão dificeis de encontrar em pesquisas.



Isso mesmo, valeu !
 :Congrats:

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

> Portanto, para que outros usuários do Under e os buscadores achem as respostas de suas dúvidas de uma forma mais eficiente utilizem as tags.
> Neste *link* você irá obter mais informações de como utilizar as tags nos tópicos e respostas.


Já tinha visto a campanha mas não lembrava onde, encontrei teu post... vou atualizar as entradas do blog...

Falouz!

----------


## Duca

Valeu!!!

----------


## mktguaruja

vlw duca, eu incluir na minha assinatura.

----------


## Duca

Valeu cara!
Toda ajuda eh bem vinda!
Ab, Duca.

----------


## AndrioPJ

uma duvida boba,
aonde fica o campo para se colocar as TAG?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

fica no rodapé

----------


## AndrioPJ

em resposta avançado, nao temos essa opcao de TAG, por isso nao achava..
obrigado pela prontidao

----------

